

RenderMan v19 will have a free license - chx
http://renderman.pixar.com/view/DP25849

======
lutusp
This is a very nice development, but people need to be aware that Renderman
doesn't actually render computer graphic images -- it manages the animation
process and calls external renderers to create the actual images. You still
need a compatible image renderer to make the system work.

Nevertheless, this is quite a change in the animation business -- RenderMan
has for some time been regarded as the ultimate animation tool.

